# Does your department allow tattoos below the elbow?



## KSM82

Backstory:
Before choosing N. Attleboro as my residential preference I called to ask about their tattoo policy. The lady assured me she had never heard of any type of policy. Months later after I take the CSE, I get a the card in the mail, get called in to fill out paper work. I lifted up my long sleeves and showed the detective my tattoos (tasteful sleeve on left arm and a few on my right forearm). The look on his face was puzzling so he went upstairs and photocopied the regulation (which he was unsure of off the top of his head) that stated police officers were unauthorized to show tattoos in summer uniform. He apologized to me saying for now on he'll ask if anyone has tattoos right off the bat. So now giving up my number 4 in North Attleboro, I have to settle for much worse place in standings for other towns. I did my homework (for the most part) and called/emailed departments around my residence before i chose them on my application but, It's tough to call EVERY department in MA so -

My question to you fine gentlemen:
Does your department allow tattoos below the elbow to be visible in uniform?

Apologies for the horribly long post.


----------



## Guest

We have no official policy, but FYI.....many people think "tasteful sleeve" is an oxymoron.

You wanted attention, you got it.


----------



## lofu

Short answer= yes. 

You said you chose your residential preference? It's my understanding that you have to live in a town for a year before the test so you wouldn't have been able to chose someone else anyway. 

Regardless, sorry for your situation. Sounds like the women you spoke too was unsure of what she was talking about. 

Can you change your 3 choices through the CS website?


----------



## KSM82

I'm well aware of some people's view on tattoos and sleeves. Whether it be a traditional piece, or a hateful gang work, some people will view tattoos with an, "Oh my God, you'll never get a job anywhere" attitude.


----------



## KSM82

lofu said:


> Short answer= yes.
> 
> You said you chose your residential preference? It's my understanding that you have to live in a town for a year before the test so you wouldn't have been able to chose someone else anyway.
> 
> Regardless, sorry for your situation. Sounds like the women you spoke too was unsure of what she was talking about.
> 
> Can you change your 3 choices through the CS website?


Yeah I gotcha, what I meant was instead of switching to a fourth community preference, I chose to include my residential preference (N. Attleboro) in hopes that what the lady said was true.

Also, Yes i'm able to change my choices. I'm just interested in possibly coming across a department or two that I may have looked over.


----------



## wb08

One member of the department I work for has tattos on his calves, he must wear long pants year round. It is a beach town with ATVs on the beach which is when most of us wear shorts. As for the actually policy I am unsure, I know I've heard of some departments simply stating they must be covered, but then if you are required to wear short sleeves May-September I dont know how that would work.

If the detective told me they were against policy I'd tell him I would be going to get them removed tomorrow.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Half sleeve... Keep it above the elbow. That's been my mindset for all my ink... Can't see the one across my upper back, and this one will end at the bottom of my bicep. 

I'm only 14 hours into my half-sleeve


----------



## Guest

wb08 said:


> If the detective told me they were against policy I'd tell him I would be going to get them removed tomorrow.


To which he would say "Get them removed, then re-take the CS test when they're gone".

Do you really think a police detective is going to fall for that?


----------



## LA Copper

My department doesn't allow them to be visible. If you have any tattoos below the elbow, not just a sleeve, you would have to wear either a small skin colored patch over it or wear long sleeves.


----------



## DEI8

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Half sleeve... Keep it above the elbow. That's been my mindset for all my ink... Can't see the one across my upper back, and this one will end at the bottom of my bicep.
> 
> I'm only 14 hours into my half-sleeve


I do hope it says Pvt Cowboy in a nice arch across your chest, just in case you for get your name....


----------



## kwflatbed

You might want to do a search on MC there are a few threads on this subject.


----------



## Herrdoktor

KSM82 said:


> I'm well aware of some people's view on tattoos and sleeves. Whether it be a traditional piece, or a hateful gang work, some people will view tattoos with an, "Oh my God, you'll never get a job anywhere" attitude.


No they view it as unprofessional when it is below your sleeves.


----------



## KSM82

Herrdoktor said:


> No they view it as unprofessional when it is below your sleeves.


That's just a damn shame.


----------



## KSM82

kwflatbed said:


> You might want to do a search on MC there are a few threads on this subject.


Will do. Figured I would get people's input from the dept. they work at in whether or not they've seen officers with their own eyes that have work below the elbow.


----------



## Tuna

No tatoo policy with my dept. but if you're doing a boat patrol an eye patch and a gold hoop earing in the left ear is mandatory


----------



## cc3915

Tuna said:


> No tatoo policy with my dept. but if you're doing a boat patrol an eye patch and a gold hoop earing in the left ear is mandatory


And don't forget the parrot on your shoulder.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Joel98

KSM82 said:


> That's just a damn shame.


public perception


----------



## KSM82

Joel98 said:


> public perception


I know. But it's still a damn shame. Considering the volume of HIGHLY qualified combat veterans getting out with tattoos looking to pursue a career in LE, but nonetheless being turned down because someone up top is still living in the past and can't change a fucking reg.


----------



## 263FPD

You are talking NAPD here. This PD is still very traditional in nature 
, with very strict policy that they make sure everyone adheres to. Don't know how long you have lived there, but it's been like this for ages. It's is e
A very professional department in appearance and otherwise. 

My job had grandfathered a few people in, but changed its policy several years back, to state that they will not tolerate anyone getting tattoos on their lower arms and/or necks. I may not agree or disagree with this, but it's policy. I will also agree with one of the previous statements that Tasteful, and Sleeve Tattoo are not synonymous terms. I will say that a sleeve on a uniformed cop in short sleeves, doesn't convey too great an image to the public. I am sorry you got denied based on it, but it is what it is. All of life's choices have consequences. This is simply of Of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrdoktor

KSM82 said:


> I know. But it's still a damn shame. Considering the volume of HIGHLY qualified combat veterans getting out with tattoos looking to pursue a career in LE, but nonetheless being turned down because someone up top is still living in the past and can't change a fucking reg.


Highly qualified combat veterans are a dime a dozen with so many guys coming home. If everything is equal they are going to go with guy with clean arms.


----------



## adroitcuffs

In this day & age, if _anyone_ thinks that visible tattoos are _not_ going to have an impact on their career choices, they are clearly delirious and/or fooling themselves for their own gratification. Nothing wrong with enjoying a little ink, but one _must_ consider the implications and choose the location for said ink wisely.

*****


----------



## Guest

adroitcuffs said:


> In this day & age, if _anyone_ thinks that visible tattoos are _not_ going to have an impact on their career choices, they are clearly delirious and/or fooling themselves for their own gratification. Nothing wrong with enjoying a little ink, but one _must_ consider the implications and choose the location for said ink wisely.


I have a single tattoo that has a lot of meaning to me (the "combat patch" of the Army's 1st Infantry Division) that's completely invisible even when in summer short sleeves. Unless you're related to me or see me at the beach, you'd never know it was there.

When you get "sleeve" tattoos, what you're basically doing is screaming "Look at me!!!"

Don't be shocked when some of the attention that you receive (that you wanted) is negative.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> When you get "sleeve" tattoos, what you're basically doing is screaming "Look at me!!!"
> 
> Don't be shocked when some of the attention that you receive (that you wanted) is negative.


This


----------



## KSM82

adroitcuffs said:


> In this day & age, if _anyone_ thinks that visible tattoos are _not_ going to have an impact on their career choices, they are clearly delirious and/or fooling themselves for their own gratification. Nothing wrong with enjoying a little ink, but one _must_ consider the implications and choose the location for said ink wisely.
> 
> *****


Agreed, but also the sole reason why society, and it's authorities, should get a clue and come to the realization that times are in fact changing, and that MAYBE JUST MAYBE fine upstanding citizens who decide to put artwork on their arms shouldn't be DENIED EMPLOYMENT -- No matter the reputation of the organization. "Yeah you can get tattoos, but i'd better not be able to see them, or else you're fired." Makes total sense. /end capslock rage.


----------



## adroitcuffs

KSM82 said:


> Agreed, but also the sole reason why society, and it's authorities, should get a clue and come to the realization that times are in fact changing, and that MAYBE JUST MAYBE fine upstanding citizens who decide to put artwork on their arms shouldn't be DENIED EMPLOYMENT -- No matter the reputation of the organization. "Yeah you can get tattoos, but i'd better not be able to see them, or else you're fired." Makes total sense. /end capslock rage.


There are a great many "fine, upstanding citizens" who make their choices based upon how they may affect their future - employment included. From your ranting post, I take it you would see nothing wrong with a police officer who had bright magenta hair?

*****


----------



## Guest

KSM82 said:


> Agreed, but also the sole reason why society, and it's authorities, should get a clue and come to the realization that times are in fact changing, and that MAYBE JUST MAYBE fine upstanding citizens who decide to put artwork on their arms shouldn't be DENIED EMPLOYMENT -- No matter the reputation of the organization. "Yeah you can get tattoos, but i'd better not be able to see them, or else you're fired." Makes total sense. /end capslock rage.


I realize that even though you're not a cop, and I've been one for 24 years, that you know better than me, but here's my take; a police officer who presents a professional appearance is going to be assaulted less often, and inspires more confidence in the public than someone whose uniform is unkempt, has long hair (men), excessive facial hair (hopefully men), or whose arms look the finger-painting canvas of a 2nd grader from a distance.

Using your logic, I should be able to grow my hair down to my ass and grow a Grizzly Adams-type beard. After all, aren't times in fact changing?

No, they're not. Kind of sucks to be the test case, huh?


----------



## MARINECOP

KSM82 said:


> I know. But it's still a damn shame. Considering the volume of HIGHLY qualified combat veterans getting out with tattoos looking to pursue a career in LE, but nonetheless being turned down because someone up top is still living in the past and can't change a fucking reg.


I respect your choice to get tattoos while in the service. They are almost a right of passage in many military units. Out of almost 90 Marines in my unit, I believe I was the only one not to put an identifying mark on my body. It was my choice. I was very optimistic back then and thought after the Marines I was going to be in the Secret Service, FBI or CIA. If I knew I was going to be where I am now, then I would have gotten a Marine Corps tattoo. Many types of tattoos may be accepted and taken into consideration such as: Service/Unit, loss of a brother memorial tattoo, heritage markings, flags, but crazy skulls, violent art work, weapons, crazy tribal art, spider webs, barb wire, ect..... will impact your ability to get hired in this field. In other states tattoos are viewed differently, especially down south. So if it doesn't work out for you here then you can always look in another state. Keep your chin up and never give up on your dream to be part of this profession. Just remember, you created this obstacle for yourself. Departments should not have to change their regulations and policies to accommodate an applicant.

To answer your question: No, our department does not have an extensive tattoo policy, but we are not a civil service department either.

BTW. Thank you for your service and stay motivated.


----------



## KSM82

Bright magenta hair can be easily dyed back to normal color. Tattoo removal is a little more expensive. Look, the only point i'm trying to make is that, aside from all MAJOR and EXTREME body modifications, tattoo'd forearms shouldn't be a disqualifying factor in the application process BUT, they definitely should be looked at and judged on a case by case basis.


----------



## Herrdoktor

KSM82 said:


> Agreed, but also the sole reason why society, and it's authorities, should get a clue and come to the realization that times are in fact changing, and that MAYBE JUST MAYBE fine upstanding citizens who decide to put artwork on their arms shouldn't be DENIED EMPLOYMENT -- No matter the reputation of the organization. "Yeah you can get tattoos, but i'd better not be able to see them, or else you're fired." Makes total sense. /end capslock rage.


Grooming standards are pretty standard across the country for LEO and it's just not tattoos. Most of us can't grow my hair out beyond a certain length, can't have a mustache beyond the lips and our sideburns can't go past bottom of our ears.

If you don't like grooming/appearance standards don't become a cop.


----------



## adroitcuffs

KSM82 said:


> Bright magenta hair can be easily dyed back to normal color. Tattoo removal is a little more expensive. Look, the only point i'm trying to make is that, aside from all MAJOR and EXTREME body modifications, tattoo'd forearms shouldn't be a disqualifying factor in the application process BUT, they definitely should be looked at and judged on a case by case basis.


Oh, I see, so you will base your rules on cost factor then? By the way, it's not so "easy" to dye hair from an extreme color back to a "normal" color... and then back again for the officer's days off. No, the point you are trying to make is that _you_ want the system to bend for _you_.

*****


----------



## adroitcuffs

GMass said:


> In your next life, be smart like me: Get a discrete piercing. It won't disqualify you, and it keeps the ladies coming back for more!


I used to work with a guy who had a spiderweb tattoo. Didn't disqualify him at all. Of course, said tattoo was on his sack!! 

*****


----------



## KSM82

adroitcuffs said:


> Oh, I see, so you will base your rules on cost factor then? By the way, it's not so "easy" to dye hair from an extreme color back to a "normal" color... and then back again for the officer's days off. No, the point you are trying to make is that _you_ want the system to bend for _you_.
> 
> *****


I don't expect anybody to bend for me. I just expect fair treatment, and to be judged on a case by case basis. The artwork on my arm is not offensive. I should be given a chance. Yes, that's what I believe.


----------



## niteowl1970

KSM82 said:


> I don't expect anybody to bend for me. I just expect fair treatment, and to be judged on a case by case basis. The artwork on my arm is not offensive. I should be given a chance. Yes, that's what I believe.


Some people are offended by all tattoos. The only thing I can suggest is organize a group and file a discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## adroitcuffs

KSM82 said:


> I don't expect anybody to bend for me. I just expect fair treatment, and to be judged on a case by case basis. The artwork on my arm is not offensive. I should be given a chance. Yes, that's what I believe.


Bright magenta hair isn't inherently offensive either, but I don't see it fitting into the uniform policy of any departments... or the military for that matter.

These are the consequences of your choices.

*****


----------



## Guest

KSM82 said:


> I don't expect anybody to bend for me.


Yes, you do. You want the police department to change their regulations because they're inconvenient for you. That's the definition of wanting the department to bend for you.



KSM82 said:


> I just expect fair treatment, and to be judged on a case by case basis. The artwork on my arm is not offensive. I should be given a chance. Yes, that's what I believe.


You don't meet the standards of appearance for your chosen department. Deal with it and move on with your life.


----------



## KSM82

adroitcuffs said:


> Bright magenta hair isn't inherently offensive either, but I don't see it fitting into the uniform policy of any departments... or the military for that matter.
> 
> These are the consequences of your choices.
> 
> *****


Consequences? Believe me, my life doesn't hang in the balance because I wasn't hired by NAPD. In fact, the only reason for this thread was to see if any officers here would be so kind enough to fill me in the policy of their department, and possibly let me know which department it is for my community preferences.

But in response, why do some departments allow tattoos and some don't? And why do the U.S. Marshals not have a tattoo policy? Here's the thing. I get the appearance issue. Everything is for the conveyance of a professionalism and to create uniform appearance of the organization. But if departments around the US hire officers with visible tattoos, they were probably done on a case by case basis and/or don't have a policy in the first place.


----------



## Guest

KSM82 said:


> But in response, why do some departments allow tattoos and some don't?


Chief's discretion.



KSM82 said:


> And why do the U.S. Marshals not have a tattoo policy?


Deputy US Marshals don't wear uniforms (beyond raid jackets or BDU-type) and mostly work plainclothes, where a non-professional appearance might even be an asset. I've seen some DEA people who looked like they stepped off a Hells Angels recruiting poster, because that fits for their job. Not so for a uniformed patrol officer.


----------



## KSM82

Delta784 said:


> Yes, you do. You want the police department to change their regulations because they're inconvenient for you. That's the definition of wanting the department to bend for you.
> 
> You don't meet the standards of appearance for your chosen department. Deal with it and move on with your life.


Yes, I am moving on. Which is why I asked for all of your help in filling me in on your departments policies in the attempt to get an opportunity elsewhere.

Although, I did love the whole, "You wanted attention, you got it" line.


----------



## KSM82

I mean really, I know it's masscops, but I wasn't asking to get blasted.


----------



## Guest

KSM82 said:


> Although, I did love the whole, "You wanted attention, you got it" line.


At least you have a sense of humor about it.



KSM82 said:


> I mean really, I know it's masscops, but I wasn't asking to get blasted.


You don't know this place very well, do you?


----------



## MARINECOP

KSM82 said:


> I mean really, I know it's masscops, but I wasn't asking to get blasted.


People who have been members here for many years get blasted all the time, it's Masscops. A thick skin is required here.


----------



## KSM82

I do, but I don't. Before the cs exam and getting the call to go down to the dept, i used to read all the funny shit you guys posted. Searching here and there for a bit of advice. On this case, yes - roger, I got it, my tattoos are going to fuck me in everything I do (except going active again) but, I was secretly hoping that an asshole or two would shoot me the name of their department so that I could fill some empty space on my community prefs.


----------



## Guest

MARINECOP said:


> People who have been members here for many years get blasted all the time, it's Masscops. A thick skin is required here.


Exactly....we can shit all over each other, but we don't allow outsiders to do so until they've proven themselves first.



KSM82 said:


> I do, but I don't. Before the cs exam and getting the call to go down to the dept, i used to read all the funny shit you guys posted. Searching hear and there for a bit of advice. On this case, yes - roger, I got it, my tattoos are going to fuck me in everything I do (except going active again) but, I was secretly hoping that an asshole or two would shoot me the name of their department so that I could fill some empty space on my community prefs.


You're not completely fucked, but the problem is that a tattoo policy isn't something that's advertised like the communities that have the 32 year-old age limit. You received a fair number of replies from cops who told you their PD's policy (including me), but we don't represent every single CS police department in the Commonwealth, so you have some legwork to do.

In general, people are much better off by choosing the Transit Police (no residency preference and they hire a lot) and small, affluent communities that have permanent-intermittent positions. Residents of those towns generally aspire to be something higher than a cop, so non-residents have a better shot than larger communities with lots of resident competition.


----------



## KSM82

Delta784 said:


> Exactly....we can shit all over each other, but we don't allow outsiders to do so until they've proven themselves first.


Understandable. I really wouldn't expect anything different.


----------



## KSM82

Delta784 said:


> Exactly....we can shit all over each other, but we don't allow outsiders to do so until they've proven themselves first.
> 
> You're not completely fucked, but the problem is that a tattoo policy isn't something that's advertised like the communities that have the 32 year-old age limit. You received a fair number of replies from cops who told you their PD's policy (including me), but we don't represent every single CS police department in the Commonwealth, so you have some legwork to do.
> 
> In general, people are much better off by choosing the Transit Police (no residency preference and they hire a lot) and small, affluent communities that have permanent-intermittent positions. Residents of those towns generally aspire to be something higher than a cop, so non-residents have a better shot than larger communities with lots of resident competition.


I didn't even think about the small communities. Good shit. The shear number of people on the list for transit police is outrageous, but I guess that's par for the course.


----------



## Guest

KSM82 said:


> I didn't even think about the small communities. Good shit. The shear number of people on the list for transit police is outrageous, but I guess that's par for the course.


Don't be deterred by the size of the Transit list....you have veteran's preference which gives you a huge leg-up on non-vets, and they're a large department (they'd be something like the 7th largest municipal PD if they were a city) that has a large turnover and hires frequently.

Plus, a lot of people high on their list get hired by cities and towns, so they're just a name on the list, and won't be competition (they used to remove you from every CS list if you accepted a CS position, but no longer).


----------



## MARINECOP

KSM82 said:


> I didn't even think about the small communities. Good shit. The shear number of people on the list for transit police is outrageous, but I guess that's par for the course.


You would have a better chance in a smaller community. You could convince a Chief, LT, Sgt's, especially one's who have prior military service to allow your tattoos. Not to mention a smaller community can learn about you and your tattoos easier. One story about, "He has those tattoos because he was in the military and served his country honorably" , goes far in a small town and is easily accepted.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

My agency allows tattoos but they must be covered. Sleeve tattoos required long sleeve shirts year round...


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> What is this tatoo anyway?
> 
> CANNOT be as stupid as the Homer Simpson one my kid got while home on leave.... I sure HOPE someone in his unit wailed on him for it...


When I was at MP School at Fort McClellan, one of my platoon members from New York City went out on weekend pass and got completely shitfaced. He came into the squad bay at 3am, blind drunk, threw the lights on, then said "Hey, check out my tattoo" and ripped the gauze off. It was a bloody mess....he took one look at it, puked, and passed out. We dragged him into the showers, cleaned him off, re-bandaged the tattoo, and put him in his bunk.

The next day, he didn't even remember getting it.....it was the Thrush Muffler Woodpecker;


----------



## MARINECOP

mtc said:


> What is this tatoo anyway?
> 
> CANNOT be as stupid as the Homer Simpson one my kid got while home on leave.... I sure HOPE someone in his unit wailed on him for it...


A Marine in my unit got a Beavis and Butthead tattoo on his upper arm. This was back in 1994. I told him that he was out of his mind. In a few years, no one would even know who they were. Who knew they would still be relevant? Still a very bad choice in my opinion.


----------



## Hush

Ill gladly pay for sleeve and neck tattoos for any vets or non-vets above me on the list...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fra444

My agency allows tats as long as they are not neck/above or wrist/below. I have mixed emotions about this because people see us as we show ourselves. You can spout off about people catching up with the modern time all you want but think about that old woman you respond to help. Suddenly she sees your outer appearance and now she's not sure if she more concerned about why she called or who the city sent to assist her. 

Again I did say mixed emotions, I can see having tats, I can also see when it becomes too much IMHO.


----------



## 263FPD

Had a kid come up to me one day. All kinds of tattoos on arms hands a knuckles. Quarter sized disks in his ears and some other visible piercings. Said he wanted I get his tattoos removed an his ears fixed (apparently there is a minor surgical procedure for that too). He woke up one day and decided that he really wanted to be a cop. Lots of luck to him. Seemed like a really nice kid. Polite and all. He made some choices and now he will likely have to pay five times more to unfuck what he did to fuck up his chances. 

I think that the OP's career potential in traditional LE is greatly diminished by his ink. At the same time I also think that he could be looking at certain federal agencies. I may be wrong, but I think it was mentioned earlier that DEA and USMS may look beyond the tatts and in my opinion actually utilize all that as an advantage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce

Sleeves, full or half, are a no-go.. Unless ya got da cannons to pull em off...


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Had a kid come up to me one day. All kinds of tattoos on arms hands a knuckles. Quarter sized disks in his ears and some other visible piercings. Said he wanted I get his tattoos removed an his ears fixed (apparently there is a minor surgical procedure for that too). He woke up one day and decided that he really wanted to be a cop. Lots of luck to him. Seemed like a really nice kid. Polite and all. He made some choices and now he will likely have to pay five times more to unfuck what he did to fuck up his chances.


For better or worse, this profession has a lot to do with appearances. Those of you who have met me know that I look like I just stepped off a recruiting poster for the Boy Scouts....very conservative, ultra clean-cut, etc., and that's what the majority of the public expects/wants from their police officers.

Last summer I had a prowler call, where an 80-something woman was extremely rattled when someone tried to break into her house (it was legit, pry marks on the back door), so I stayed with her until her son & daughter-in-law could get there from Hanover. The whole time I was sitting with her, she kept saying "You're such a nice young(?) man".....I have the sneaking suspicion she wouldn't have been so comfortable if I looked like I just finished being the latest project of the TV show _Inked._


----------



## DEI8

adroitcuffs said:


> I used to work with a guy who had a spiderweb tattoo. Didn't disqualify him at all. Of course, said tattoo was on his sack!!
> 
> *****


So Cuffs how would you...... oh never mind I don't wanna know!


----------



## fra444

HEHEHEHEHEHE, Cuffs said SACK!!


----------



## adroitcuffs

KSM82 said:


> Consequences? Believe me, my life doesn't hang in the balance because I wasn't hired by NAPD. In fact, the only reason for this thread was to see if any officers here would be so kind enough to fill me in the policy of their department, and possibly let me know which department it is for my community preferences.
> 
> But in response, why do some departments allow tattoos and some don't? And why do the U.S. Marshals not have a tattoo policy? Here's the thing. I get the appearance issue. Everything is for the conveyance of a professionalism and to create uniform appearance of the organization. But if departments around the US hire officers with visible tattoos, they were probably done on a case by case basis and/or don't have a policy in the first place.


Consequences are the results of something you do or choose not to do. The definition itself does not define consequences as inherently negative or positive. _You chose_ to get a highly visible tattoo. As a result, your future employment _may_ be limited in some manner, however slight.

Not everyone who served in our military got tattoos; of those who chose to get tattoos, not all got them in highly visible places. Your postings here have been of a whining and complaining nature that the LE community isn't bending to _your_ idea of what the rules should be. If, in fact, you were simply wanting to find information on departments that would accept your tattoos (or allow for acccomodations, such as a sleeve), you would have asked the question in that direct manner. You clearly don't "get the appearance issue" because after being provided with appropriate answers, you still complain that since some departments hire officers with visible tattoos, all deparments should.

*****


----------



## adroitcuffs

DEI8 said:


> So Cuffs how would you...... oh never mind I don't wanna know!


Hey, it's not my fault he was showing off his sack ink in the locker room!!

*****


----------



## adroitcuffs

fra444 said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHE, Cuffs said SACK!!


Why yes... yes, I most certainly did! This is a shock to you? LMAO!

*****


----------



## fra444

Not a shock, just worthy of pointing out! LOL


----------



## DEI8

adroitcuffs said:


> Hey, it's not my fault he was showing off his sack ink in the locker room!!
> 
> *****


and you just had to look didn't you


----------



## adroitcuffs

DEI8 said:


> and you just had to look didn't you


There wasn't anything large enough to block the view. 

*****


----------



## DEI8

adroitcuffs said:


> There wasn't anything large enough to block the view.
> 
> *****


 You are alright in my book, I don't care what the rest say about you


----------



## LA Copper

adroitcuffs said:


> There wasn't anything large enough to block the view. *****


And you didn't marry him? And was this a co-ed locker room per chance?


----------



## KSM82

adroitcuffs said:


> Consequences are the results of something you do or choose not to do. The definition itself does not define consequences as inherently negative or positive. _You chose_ to get a highly visible tattoo. As a result, your future employment _may_ be limited in some manner, however slight.
> 
> Not everyone who served in our military got tattoos; of those who chose to get tattoos, not all got them in highly visible places. Your postings here have been of a whining and complaining nature that the LE community isn't bending to _your_ idea of what the rules should be. If, in fact, you were simply wanting to find information on departments that would accept your tattoos (or allow for acccomodations, such as a sleeve), you would have asked the question in that direct manner. You clearly don't "get the appearance issue" because after being provided with appropriate answers, you still complain that since some departments hire officers with visible tattoos, all deparments should.
> 
> *****


That's fine if you think I'm whining. I'm well aware of the consequences my tattoos bring, and how they may limit my future employment. Everyone has made very legit responses, and i've taken all of them into consideration. However, I did post this thread for the sole purpose of asking for help of other officers that are willing to let me know the name of their departments without tattoo policies. I will say, yes, my backstory of what happened to me at NAPD sounded like I was bitching. But, just understand, I hold no expectation for any department to adjust policy (it's the same as military SOP from unit to unit) it's just that the woman who told me that they accept tattoos, FUCKED ME. I'm well aware that some departments allow tattoos and some don't. I called and emailed many departments to find out if they had policies before listing them as my community preference. In NAPD's case, the woman answering the phone had no idea what she was talking about and decided to shoot me wrong information. Otherwise, I would've gladly given up my residential preference for a 4th community preference. You might say, my bitching on this forum may or may not have been driven by emotion.

And as far as getting the appearance issue: Yes, I get it. I would just go as far to say that if many departments allow tattoos, it wouldn't be a crying shame if other departments opened their doors to judging tattoos on a case by case basis. That's all.

But, I get where you're coming from.


----------



## adroitcuffs

LA Copper said:


> And you didn't marry him? And was this a co-ed locker room per chance?


For clarification, there wasn't anything large enough to block the view of his _sack_. Couldn't marry him anyway - he wasn't smart enough for me.  Not a co-ed locker room. I wasn't in the room at the time, but there were multiple witness accounts to corroborate said individual bragging about his ink. I did have the misfortune to witness the package in its *ahem* entirety, pre-ink, and it would be my opinion that at least the ink gave "something" to look at. 

*****


----------



## 263FPD

adroitcuffs said:


> For clarification, there wasn't anything large enough to block the view of his _sack_. Couldn't marry him anyway - he wasn't smart enough for me.  Not a co-ed locker room. I wasn't in the room at the time, but there were multiple witness accounts to corroborate said individual bragging about his ink. I did have the misfortune to witness the package in its *ahem* entirety, pre-ink, and it would be my opinion that at least the ink gave "something" to look at.
> 
> *****


soooo what you're saying is, all balls and no "unit" or is it "cruiser"? No wait, it was Cali... Cruiser is an unacceptable term..... LMAO.

All balls, no dick... There I said it....

Dick dick dick, dickity dick dick dick. Ok, sorry, too much beer. (2) Yeah, long day and tired. In-service dragged. Going to bed now before I type something else stupid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adroitcuffs

263FPD said:


> soooo what you're saying is, all balls and no "unit" or is it "cruiser"? No wait, it was Cali... Cruiser is an unacceptable term..... LMAO.
> 
> All balls, no dick... There I said it....
> 
> Dick dick dick, dickity dick dick dick. Ok, sorry, too much beer. (2) Yeah, long day and tired. In-service dragged. Going to bed now before I type something else stupid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Imagine that... a MC thread getting hijacked.... by the likes of us. 

*****


----------



## 263FPD

adroitcuffs said:


> Imagine that... a MC thread getting hijacked.... by the likes of us.
> 
> *****


Yeah... That never happens here. If I had the freaking ability to post a smiley with this Tappa-Donkey, I'd be rolling my eyeballs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adroitcuffs

263FPD said:


> Yeah... That never happens here. If I had the freaking ability to post a smiley with this Tappa-Donkey, I'd be rolling my eyeballs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might need a few beers after I get done pissin' off an administrator or two tomorrow!


----------



## 263FPD

Ha ha. I'll be waving for dollars tomorrow for roughly 9 hours starting at 0700. I really need to get my tattoo-free ass in bed. 

Notice how I got us back on to the tattoo subject considering that I too, contributed to the highjacking of this thread. 

Sorry, OP, my bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adroitcuffs

FWIW, my tattoo is not visible to my employer. 

*****


----------



## 263FPD

If I were to get one, I'd make sure my employer would see it. It would have the middle finger salute somewhere within it, just for the admin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macop

We have no policy and have many cops who have tatoos all up and down thier arms, sleeves and everything in between.


----------



## honor12900

My department does not have a policy that I'm aware of about tattoos. Officers have all sorts of various tattoos mostly military vets though.


----------



## Guest

KSM82 said:


> But, just understand, I hold no expectation for any department to adjust policy (it's the same as military SOP from unit to unit) it's just that the woman who told me that they accept tattoos, FUCKED ME.


The woman at NAPD wasn't the one who decided to ink-up your body.

You need to wrap your mind around a concept....the only person who "fucked" you is yourself.


----------



## KSM82

Delta784 said:


> The woman at NAPD wasn't the one who decided to ink-up your body.
> 
> You need to wrap your mind around a concept....the only person who "fucked" you is yourself.


It's her responsibility to provide correct information to people who inquire about policy and procedure. If she said yes, there is a policy, i would've thanked her and moved right along. She provided me with false information, which in turn wasted my time and the detective's time. Although it is hilarious that you think I fucked myself by getting tattoos. I guess i don't have shot anywhere huh! Might as well just give up my chance at serving! Ridiculous.


----------



## kwflatbed

How many people have to tell you the same thing before it sinks in ?????


----------



## Guest

KSM82 said:


> It's her responsibility to provide correct information to people who inquire about policy and procedure.


No, it's not. It's her job to answer the phone and direct your call to the proper person. The fact that you asked a policy question to a non-sworn civilian employee, who would have no idea about department rules & regulations, was your decision.



KSM82 said:


> If she said yes, there is a policy, i would've thanked her and moved right along. She provided me with false information, which in turn wasted my time and the detective's time.


Newsflash for you, junior....the only person who decides rules & regulations for a police department is the chief of police. The buck starts and stops with him/her, not a non-sworn civilian employee who generally isn't subject to those rules & regulations.



KSM82 said:


> Although it is hilarious that you think I fucked myself by getting tattoos. I guess i don't have shot anywhere huh! Might as well just give up my chance at serving! Ridiculous.


You think it's hilarious?

Were you laughing when they told you that you wouldn't be hired due to your tattoos? I bet that was a real knee slapper, right there.

What I find hilarious is that I have a CS police job, and you don't.

No one is saying you'll never be hired anywhere, but you need to put an end to this pity party that you're throwing for yourself.....no one but YOU decided to ink-up your arms like a 2nd-grader's finger painting canvas, so stop blaming people who had nothing to do with your decision. Instead of blaming others, start calling other PD's and ask someone who will actually know what their tattoo policy is for new hires, rather than trying to justify your poor decision to a non-sympathetic audience here.


----------



## HistoryHound

KSM82 said:


> I will say, yes, my backstory of what happened to me at NAPD sounded like I was bitching. But, just understand, I hold no expectation for any department to adjust policy (it's the same as military SOP from unit to unit) it's just that the woman who told me that they accept tattoos, FUCKED ME. I'm well aware that some departments allow tattoos and some don't. I called and emailed many departments to find out if they had policies before listing them as my community preference. In NAPD's case, the woman answering the phone had no idea what she was talking about and decided to shoot me wrong information.


Here's the thing, how did you know that you were talking to the person who could actually answer your questions? The woman who answered the phone could have been a civilian and not necessarily aware of the nuances of departmental policy. Even if she was an officer, that doesn't mean that she knew the nuances of a policy on tattoos. I would think that's the type of policy that if it doesn't apply to you; then, you don't need to know it. Now, should she have told you that she didn't know? If she really thought she didn't know; then, yes. But, she may have thought she was giving you the right information. It's on you to make sure that you are asking the question of and getting the answer from the correct person.


----------



## cc3915

Thread closing in 5......4.......3......2......1.......


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## KSM82

Will do. Ya'll take care.


----------

